# 96 Maxima shifts hard from 1st to 2nd?



## mikejj (Nov 29, 2007)

My 96 Maxima shifts hard going from 1st to second. The other gears shift OK. Any suggestions?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Depending on your mileage it could be fluid related or it could be the valve body.

Another possibility is that it could be the drop resistor.


----------



## travis3113 (Jun 7, 2009)

I seem to have a similar problem. I'm thinking it's the synchros going because it feels like it resists going into the gear.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Travis3113, I'm assuming you have a manual transmission?


----------



## mikejj (Nov 29, 2007)

JNCoRacer said:


> Travis3113, I'm assuming you have a manual transmission?


automatic.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Mikejj, I knew you had an auto by your reference of hard shifts from 1st to 2nd. I had similar problems with my 96 and 98. Do you have a vibration when the car is in gear and stopped with your foot on the brake...but it goes away if you put it in neutral or park?


----------



## mikejj (Nov 29, 2007)

*Hard shift from 1st to second*

No, there are no vibrations in the transmission. It just bangs hard going to second gear. The only way to mitigate it, is to accelerate really slowly, then you do not feel it as bad. It also downshifts hard, but not nearly quite as hard, when you stop.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

JNCoRacer said:


> Mikejj, I knew you had an auto by your reference of hard shifts from 1st to 2nd. I had similar problems with my 96 and 98. Do you have a vibration when the car is in gear and stopped with your foot on the brake...but it goes away if you put it in neutral or park?


Ya thinkin' motor mounts?
That's what I'm thinkin...


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Motor mounts or the drop resistor.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

JNCoRacer said:


> Motor mounts or the drop resistor.


What is this 'drop resistor'?
If I had to guess, I'd say it was hooked up to a shift solenoid and/or governor and modifies the line pressure for shifting. If you pull the drop resistor, line pressure goes up all the time and the shifts get crazy hard?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You are correct. Its located on the drivers side strut tower, facing towards the front of the car, behind the air intake filter box.


----------



## mikejj (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks,

I replaced the motor mounts a couple of months ago. I will find and replace the drop resistor. 

Mike


----------



## mikejj (Nov 29, 2007)

JNCoRacer, thank you again. I replaced the resistor, and the vehicle shifts fine now. I owe you one. Mikejj


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Thats awesome. Happy to hear you got it fixed. It shouldve been a cheap part. And thats the best way to start trouble shooting when replacing parts...cheapest first.


----------



## royski007 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi

im having the exact same problem as mike. il try to have the DR cable reconnected or replace the DR.


----------



## Pearly Maxima (Jul 29, 2010)

Is there a specific name for the resistor; for example, something like transmission valve? Or is it "Drop Resistor"?


----------

